# What does everyone think?



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

I am starting to do the rough drafts of my bussiness plan. I am hoping to open up a pet store. I dont even like calling it that, its more of a home away from their home! I dont have money and location all figured out but here are some of the plans!

-I have a reptile specialist
-There will never be more animals there then can be socialized, every animal we have must be socialized personally dailyat proper times.
-Set ups will be proper 
-There will be a fenced yard in back of shop for pups to run around with potential buyers
-Anyone who works there will have knowlege on all animals there
-I will work very closely with rep breeders.
-Special orders are possible
-NO ONE will be able to com ein one day and buy and buy a dog, cat, reptile , or hedgie just because. It will require a personal effort to come see the animals and do proper research.
-I will educate with all my best knowlege on animals people are buying
-There will be sections dedicated to PROPER care, food, accesoriesfor each individual animal.
-We will set up all starter kits when we recieve and animal and that is the kit you will get when you buy the animal ( to avoid constant jump home for them)
-Going away? We will pet sit!
-Allergies and things didnt work out, we will help you out.
-Close and personal expirence

Theres so much more, but thepoint of it is that we care. I have such a huge passion for animals and i want to show that with time effort and love for what you do a pet store can run so well. I want to have socalized pets, i want to have great breeders to work with, build relahionships with customers. This is to be a homey place for all.

Some people have said im insane it will not work, but im still going to try i want to see a change!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That sounds like a VERY cool idea!! I really want to do something similar someday - do a holistic/natural kind of pet store, with proven, safe, owner-recommended supplies only (for example, no Silent Spinner wheels sold! And would like to stock things like Larry's wheels), and only healthy foods, as well as maybe some homemade diets. I want to have some animals in mine, but they'd all be rescued animals looking for new homes.

I say it sounds totally awesome, and wish I were close enough to come check it out! It may be difficult to get started, like every small business, but I feel like it could definitely work, especially in the right area, if there's a lot of animal-loving people around. A store like that, seems like you might get people from further away as well. Good luck and you should keep us updated on here with your progress!


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you very much!! It is going to be about a 3 year in the making Hopefully one day people can come check it out form here BRING THE HEDGIES!!


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

That's a pretty cool idea. Are you working with the various breeders in the area? If you are, are you buying from them, or is it more like a consignment store arrangement where Cactus Mouse Hedgehog breeders keep some of their animals there, so that anyone coming in has a variety of animals to look at?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

The one thing you're going to have a problem with is the breeders. I don't know any reputable breeders who will sell to pet stores, period. I sure won't, doesn't matter how good the store/owner's intentions are, because they're my babies and I have to be directly involved in screening and educating potential owners.


----------

